# Help Identifying a Scooter



## jerty7 (May 9, 2011)

I have been looking for more information about this scooter and have had no luck. I got it from my great-grandmothers house and it was my grandfathers. It is marked "Globe" on the footboard and can be propelled by rocking on this footboard. I would be interested in knowing the date of manufacture and how much it may be worth...if anything.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 10, 2011)

Private Message sent...


----------



## ridingtoy (May 12, 2011)

With those tires and the flared fender, I'd guess the age at about the mid to late 1930s. Seems I've seen that "Globe" name somewhere in a wheeled toy collector book before. Have to keep digging...

Dave


----------

